# Taurus 38 Special



## Josh wilson (8 mo ago)

I have a Taurus 38 special fairly new hasn't been shot very many times yesterday I was shooting and the last shot Lodge into the end of the barrel has anybody ever had this happen to them and is there anything I could do about it or any information you can give me I appreciate it thank you


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Sounds like a squib load (often there was no powder inside the shell or the powder got contaminated and did not ignite). The primer has enough power to push the bullet out of the cartridge shel, but not enough to clear the barrel. 
Need a rod of softer metal like brass or aluminum and a mallet or hammer to drive the bullet out of the barrel.

I’ve had this happen with remanufactured or reloaded ammo in a few firearms. Not a firearm specific problem. Just duds in the ammo batch. Good thing it was the last round. Worse things happen if you are able to fire a second round and the barrel is blocked with a bullet. If it ever seems like the sound is very quiet and the recoil is weak when firing, STOP!!! and check the barrel after safely unloading the firearm. Firing another round could do extensive damage and possibly cause injury. 

once the bore is clear, usually there is no lasting damage.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What Doc said. Welcome to the forum OP.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes most of us have had it happen . Years past it was rare with factory ammo but lately the ammo plants are running full tilt and quality controll is slipping . It was more common with handloads ....it could be a primer - no powder condition or the primer may have not fully ignited the powder charge , incomplete burn and low velocity = stuck bullet .
The awesome fact is you caught that the bullet didn't exit the barrel ...so many don't and pull the trigger again with that stuck bullet in the barrel ...BAD things happen then ...
When shooting , be it factory fresh , re-manufactured or handloaded ammo always be aware of a difference in noise , recoil and most important ...was a hole in the target observed ... if something is odd ...Check The Barrel ...
and take a range rod and mallet with you shooting !

Welcome to the forum from Baton Rouge Louisiana !
Gary


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Just curious, what ammo were you using. Did you notice any crimp jump from other rounds? Cheap reloads are more prone to what you describe, however it can happen to any round. Somthing you always have to watch for expecially when rapid firing and pistol or revolver. One reason most public indoor ranges have the 1 second before firing rule.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Josh wilson said:


> I have a Taurus 38 special fairly new hasn't been shot very many times yesterday I was shooting and the last shot Lodge into the end of the barrel has anybody ever had this happen to them and is there anything I could do about it or any information you can give me I appreciate it thank you


Josh,

I too think you got a squb round. I suggest you visit your nearest gunsmith and they'll rectify the matter for you quickly. As a reminds don't shoot reloads as it appears you got that bad round from a box of reloads.


----------



## John Buck (8 mo ago)

Josh wilson said:


> I have a Taurus 38 special fairly new hasn't been shot very many times yesterday I was shooting and the last shot Lodge into the end of the barrel has anybody ever had this happen to them and is there anything I could do about it or any information you can give me I appreciate it thank you


----------



## John Buck (8 mo ago)

Just Fill The Barrel With Bore Cleaner That Dissolves Lead, It Will Dissolve The Bullet In A Day Or Two, And You Can Push Out.


----------

